# String in ASCII werte umwandeln



## Jörg_Pf (11. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss für eine Aufgabe, alle Zeichen eines Strings in die ASCII Werte um wandeln. Hat einer ne Idee wie das funktioniert?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dotlens (11. Apr 2005)

lässt dir vom String ein char array zurückgeben. diese sin als asci werte gespeichert.
Kannst char zu int casten und hast den Ascii wert.


----------



## thE_29 (11. Apr 2005)

Und in was umwandeln?

Statt A soll 65 im String oder was willst du?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Apr 2005)

```
String text = "abcd23456uztrwedfg+#-gfa";

char[] chars = text.toCharArray();

for(int i=0;i<chars.length; i++)
    System.out.println((int)chars[i]);
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Apr 2005)

das sind dann uni-code werte


----------



## Jörg_Pf (11. Apr 2005)

Am günstigsten in int.


----------



## The_S (11. Apr 2005)

Einfach von char nach int casten. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Apr 2005)

s.getBytes("US-ASCII")


----------

